# DIY Plywood Aquarium - small dimension tank



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey folks,

I've just been reading some of the diy articles in the library. I'm intrigued by the diy plywood tanks. I'm thinking of attempting a small tank first, then maybe a larger one.

Has anyone built a small 10 or 20 gallon plywood tank?

Any warnings, tips, or encouragement?


----------



## quackattack (May 8, 2010)

what a coincidence, I'm in the process of making my own diy 10 gallon tank. I already posted it, come take a look


----------



## Tadgo (Jul 31, 2011)

why not acrylic?

http://www.youtube.com/user/uarujoey#p/ ... YhfV7SvoRs


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Plywood tanks are cheaper is why. Since you only buy 1/5 as much acrylic or glass.


----------



## quackattack (May 8, 2010)

haha I totally misread this. I've heard about this already
http://www.jonolavsakvarium.com/eng_diy ... itres.html


----------



## daFrimpster (Oct 12, 2006)

You can buy a 10g tank for $10. Can you build one cheaper? Usually the savings of building come into play on large tanks. I am not trying to discourage your from building if that's what you want to do. I love DIY.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the point of a small plywood tank would be to practice for a larger plywood build.

A medium sized plywood build could allow you to customize dimensions without paying an arm and leg.


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

verbal said:


> I think the point of a small plywood tank would be to practice for a larger plywood build.
> 
> A medium sized plywood build could allow you to customize dimensions without paying an arm and leg.


Yes - practice for a larger build.. and custom dimensions options.


----------

